# DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's some picture of this year project
Engine
Built engine
Forged pistons
Forged connecting rods
Knife edge
Blue print/complete balanced engine
Race bearings
Cast Alu intake manifold
Turbo exhaust manifold
Customs built turbo
Tial 44mm wastegate
3" SS intercooler piping
Twin forge DV
Precision big intercooler
2" SS wastegate dump tube
Twin 2.5" SS exhaust
Lightweight crank pulley
1000cc injectors
Dual bosch 044 fuel pumps
UNITRONIC software
Trans
Clutchmaster twindisk fx700(3rd one







)
Custom DM Motorsport gearing
r32 transmission
Custom axels
Custom driveshaft
Custom rear haldex swap
Quaiffe differential
Peloquin rear diff
Brake/wheels
r32 front brakes
custom rear 11.3 cross drill brake
r32 ABS
18" BBS CH
Gforce T/A 215/35/18
Suspension
Bilstein pss9 front
Custom rear coil over
r32 front control arm
Custom rear independant suspension
Custom 12point roll cage
interior
Mk4 Dash swap
Climatronic
Mk3 glx heated leather seats
Moonsoon sound system
Racing steering wheel
boost/oil pressure/water temps/voltage guages
wideband gauge
Here's the pictures



























































































_Modified by Dmmotors at 5:23 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

What kinda numbers you making?


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] and dyno put brakes










_Modified by Dmmotors at 12:08 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Small street video 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=03JdOzrAcmk


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

C'est assez la! hahahaha
I love you Quebec guys, always the craziest projects!!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

That is one of the nicest builds I've seen on these forums, if I make it down to H20 I will definitely come check it out in person


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

SICK SICK SICK .. cant wait to see it in person


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

You crazy Canandians, truly awesome all I can say!!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Saw this car at WF. Amazing engineering went into this and the similar spec Golf they built. Top notch work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by stealthmk1 at 9:31 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

Fab work is impressive. Really like the downpipe.


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (nimbusmk1)*

Thanks everybody for the good comments.
Actually, the cars made [email protected] 22psi on 94oct pump gaz, that was the limit of the dynopack. Big red warning on screen and smoke comming out of the boxes








Car running actually 28psi and planning to raise the boost as soon as we change injectors for 1200cc.
Engine and turbo are built for 1000+hp. Hope to touch these number before the end of the season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

mamma mia.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

I saw the Golf DM built last summer on the dyno, and it was downright scary. 
Vos conversions syncro me font capoter. Toujours des projets de malade! J'ai tellement le gout de m'essayer de mettre mon MK3 syncro/haldex ...
En passant, je suis l'ancien soudeur de chez VAG. On s'est rencontrer chez vag l'été passé.
Congrats on the well-deserved world wide respect! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

SICK - I'll be look for this at H20!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (dubman#1)*

MMMMMMM TASTY......very nice job guys, looking forward to seeing at H2O


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to participate in such a nice project. And most of all, thank for giving me rides


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*

That thing's nuts, great work!


----------



## karlo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*

OMG... THIS CAR IS SICK... AWESOME BUILT.... CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE PROJECT>>>> I HAVE A 91 JETTA COUPE BUT ITS NO WHERE NEAR DAT THING...HAHAHA... 
P.S... I WANNA SEE MORE PICTURES AND VIDEOS PLEASE... THIS IS SUCHA INSPIRATION...


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*

Awesome build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (karlo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O ([email protected])*

saw this at waterfest...quiet impressive
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (JackieMoon)*

That's one bad a$$ Jetta you have there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you want to trade for a pristine 93 Corrado VR6 Turbo


----------



## TIMYAA (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (BMAN)*

This thing is ridiculous







Cant wait to see it at H2O.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_That's one bad a$$ Jetta you have there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you want to trade for a pristine 93 Corrado VR6 Turbo









You might have better luck trading this one...

_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_
Thanks but If I need more boost I'll just drive my other car


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (BLSport)*

That Porsche Turbo is for sale by the way.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...ist=0


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_C'est assez la! hahahaha
I love you Quebec guys, always the craziest projects!!

werd son.
Tres bien reussis DM.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdub)*

I WANT EVERY CAR POSTED


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*








My God!!! i saw the video and whew! What the hell and when can I send a Jetta Coupe up there for you guys to work on??? Do you travel??? haha! That is an amazing piece of machinery. I wasn't sure if I was going to make it to H20 but now... DAYUM!


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Couper1TEP)*

has this not been posted in the mk2 section???this is f'ing amazing.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

I haven't posted this car in mk2 forums.
We also built a mk2 golf r32 gt4088r last year, wich was red also and was also at waterfest.


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re:*

what haldex controller are you using??? i'm assuming the ecu is not controlling it?


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Yea ecu controlling it...
Stock ecu and wiring harness, full mk4 interior with working climatronic, esp, cruise control and all the mk4 commodities


----------



## karlo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (dhovid)*

How much did it cost 2 do everything???


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

It's the shop owner car, All I can say is there's A LOT of time in this. He did everything himself, built engine, turbo kit ,quattro swap etc. 
And yes there's a lot of money in this car.


----------



## VRWHATTT (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (dhovid)*

WOW..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

this is so amazing!


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you every one again, more pictures will come shortly.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

its great to see the East Coast scene so strong.
sick car.
its like the grandson of my car. lol

< originally from NB


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
its like the grandson of my car. 


Your car is pretty much the granddaddy of EVERY Syncro swapped Mk2 in NA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

In fact, the car isn't synchro.
It's the same haldex(quattro) system as audi TT and golf r32.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmmotors* »_In fact, the car isn't synchro.
It's the same haldex(quattro) system as audi TT and golf r32.

i think he's aware of that. i think he was just using syncro as a general term for all wheel drive swapped cars.








syncro would have blown up a couple of hundred horsepower ago. lol


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (dhovid)*

and it shows.... Very sweet. Can you go into detail about the rear suspension set-up?


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

WOW! Very nice car, and crazy power for low boost. Any 1/4 mile times from this car yet, or any plans to?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i think he's aware of that. i think he was just using syncro as a general term for all wheel drive swapped cars.








syncro would have blown up a couple of hundred horsepower ago. lol

Yeah I know its Haldex, but it does have Syncro rear suspesnion components.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

It's only synchro rear controle arm. Wheels bearing and hub are custom for 5bolt. Suspension mount is custom, center part where is the diff is custom, custom sway bar...


----------



## karlo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*

i wanna see more videos please... i love dat coupe... IT inspires me to keep building mine...


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (dhovid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

So far, this car have only been 1 time on quarter mile after first tune. 18psi pump gaz street tire, [email protected] I think. 
Car currently running 28psi and is hell faster then it was








Turbo still sleeping... He should start to be effecient at 32psi up to 40-42psi.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (dhovid)*

wow 142 mph trap at 18 psi


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

My bad... Just look at the time slip in the car.. trap was 134mph when he did 11.4.
The car went to track this weekend, street tire again did [email protected] 20psi street gaz


----------



## karlo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (dhovid)*

wow stiLL impressive ... post some videos pleaseeeeeee


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmmotors* »_Thank you every one again, more pictures will come shortly.


bump for more pictures!!!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (dhovid)*

damn that is nuts ! Weight ? 60 ft'? Love to see a vid of that run!


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

this car is sooo sick, i cant stop watching the video, nice build man


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

x2


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

Do you remember, Skip tuning dragster at Waterfest14, check this lightweith car vs a full equiped street car!
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=I7uWJmuNhcY


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

dude,I'm getting a house in 2 years.After that i'm going to buy this car.
My coupe is lonely


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmmotors* »_Do you remember, Skip tuning dragster at Waterfest14, check this lightweith car vs a full equiped street car!
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=I7uWJmuNhcY

that guy swore at the end of the video
tabarnac il va shiez as terre
lol


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Dmmotors)*









What K-frame and control arms are you using?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (#1 S T U N N A)*

Looks like a mk3 or corrado vr6 with a mk4 dog bone mount custom fitted. 
I am liking the A-arms, whats up with those??


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (GTi2OV)*

MKV a arms


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: DM Motorsport jetta coupe R32 turbo ready for H2O (Daskoupe)*

too bad this car is not for sale i would be interested.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

False, Audi tt/r32 controle arms








ANd he said:
Tabarnac il va chier a terre
wich mean
f*ck, he'll sh*t in his pants(talking about the dragster driver :lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (dhovid)*

Should put slicks or DRs on and aim for 9s, no reason why it shouldn't be able to do it


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

wow this is just silly fast, makes my car seem slow in comparison


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

The always run low 10(10.3-10.5) on street tire or street drag radial.
Gears a too long and the car is hard to lunch. Next year, we'll try a twostep + shorter gears


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

amazing build


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

that thing is nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
well done!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

That is one of the sweetest builds I have ever seen on the vortex period, and I've been here for a while.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

i need to change my pants now!


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*WOW!!!*

ME WANT!!!


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: WOW!!! (FrankenCar)*

I'm speechless


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: WOW!!! (GermanRob)*

nice build.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: WOW!!! (VR6-GT42RS)*

whats so great about it? looks like a golf to me? weird looking trans though....and its in the trunk?


----------



## JAVW (May 23, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!! (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_whats so great about it? looks like a golf to me? weird looking trans though....and its in the trunk?


What do you mean, look weird?
In the trunk there is the fuel cell and under there is the Haldex. SO we don't understand what you mean.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: WOW!!! (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_whats so great about it? looks like a golf to me? weird looking trans though....and its in the trunk?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I don't want to see anymore pictures of this car anyway..


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_I don't want to see anymore pictures of this car anyway..









exactly....its suuuu lame.....


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WOW!!! (JAVW)*

wow.. I want to see mo pics please


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: WOW!!! (JUSADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSADUB* »_wow.. I want to see mo pics please









Try the web site: http://www.dmmotorsport.com


----------

